# Solved: Please help cannot reinstall AVG free



## rl125 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had the free AVG virus protection on my laptop and it just disappeared. I have tried re-installing it and am getting an error mesage with this code OxC0070643. Does anyone know what this means.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Which version?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

why don't you try using avg removal tool , restart ,then install the new avg. below is the tool and the new avg 2011.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html


----------



## rl125 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you both. I removed the agv folders and then tried again and this time it managed to install.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

use the tool ,it takes out all the old avg files.


----------

